

Ask HN: check-out my new startup, KyMaLabs - bane

http://www.kymalabs.com/<p>We're an all new bootstrapped startup and we've just launched our first product, a mail scheduling app called Momentomail. It's just reached a state where the core functionality is pretty solid and we're looking for feedback on the product and the site. We have tons of ideas on how to move this product forward as well as some ideas for other products if this is all successful.<p>We haven't yet announced anywhere else publicly, only our friends, colleagues and family members are using the service to date in testing (and loving it) but we're looking for objective feedback from the startup community and want to slowly watch usage and gauge costs vs. revenue (all adSense at the moment) to refine our business model from this version 1.0 iteration.<p>Let me know if you have any questions and I'll try and answer them here!<p>(Full disclosure, this is actually my wife's bootstrapped startup, I'm her part-time co-founder.)
======
realize
From the terms of use:

11.1 You retain copyright and any other rights you already hold in Content
which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services. _By submitting,
posting or displaying the content you give KyMaLabs a perpetual, irrevocable,
worldwide, royalty-free, and non-exclusive license to reproduce, adapt,
modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute
any Content which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services._
This license is for the sole purpose of enabling KyMaLabs to display,
distribute and promote the Services and may be revoked for certain Services as
defined in the Additional Terms of those Services.

11.2 You agree that this license includes a right for KyMaLabs to make such
Content available to other companies, organizations or individuals with whom
KyMaLabs has relationships for the provision of syndicated services, and to
use such Content in connection with the provision of those services.

~~~
realize
I don't want my emails reproduced, adapted, and published world-wide...

~~~
bane
Removed! Thanks for the feedback. If you find anything else objectionable let
me know.

------
bane
Based on some email we've been getting. Right now we require you to have a
Google account (we use google for user authentication and account creation).
But we're looking at using others as well.

We're trying hard not to setup our own user mgmt facilities (who needs one
more user/pass to remember) and riding on the back of other services let's us
setup accounts more or less automatically.

------
thedjinn
Clickable: <http://www.kymalabs.com/>

~~~
bane
Thanks! I wanted to make sure to put some text in, but couldn't get the URL
clickable (it's one or the other).

